# is a snakehead a cichlid?



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

well im at work and im a p guy he loves snakeheads he said theyre a type of cichlid i said f*ck u i doubt it but i dont know is it a cichlid?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

not cichlids









they are Perches


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

no, cichlids and snakeheads are two entirely different classes of fish. 
You can safely tell your coworker that hes a dumbass


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Snakeheads are closer to gourami than Cichlids,
but technicly they are Perciformes so can actually be 
grouped with Cichlids, they are not by any means a Cichlid
though.

Remember the Perches are a very diverse group they contain
Gobys, Cichlids, Gouramis, Sunfishes etc. in fact they are the most
numerous forms of Advanced Rayfinned fish on the planet,

Cichlid? no, they are not the same type fish, Related yes,
classified as one no, 
are they a perch yep, and so are Bettas and Oscars

Have I confused you?
Welcome to the world of Taxonomy :smile: 
tommrow Snakeheads will be transfered back to
Anabantoids, next week to there own sub-catagory
again,

No they are not Cichlids by any means,


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Snakeheads are closer to gourami than Cichlids,
> but technicly they are Perciformes so can actually be
> grouped with Cichlids, they are not by any means a Cichlid
> though.
> ...


 wow - I learn something new every day


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

poly u have been a great asset in the non p forum i applaude and thank u


----------

